
NO Deep Web Is Not Dark Web - unknownymouse
https://medium.com/from-the-scratch/no-deep-web-is-not-dark-web-4e01c4b16e16
======
badrabbit
> To access Deep Web, we need a separate web browser. Normal web browsers like
> Chrome, Firefox, Safari etc won’t work.

> We need to use Tor Browser to access the Deep Web.

Ok...seriously?? I don't even know where to start with this post.

You can use any browser to access Tor.

Deep,Dark and surface web sound cool but they are not official terms any
significant groups of people agreed upon.

Using "Dark web" to generalize Tor,I2P and freenet does not seem like a very
smart thing to do. The way the networks operate and the typical content you
find on them are significantly different. I think the old way of saying "clear
net" to refer to public web and using the specific anonymous network's name to
refer content on there is ideal.

